# Almost twins



## MGH (Jul 10, 2013)

Just sharing some pictures of gold that I refined from karat scrap. These might have been twins, but I tried to grab the first one from the melting dish too soon and turned it into an oval. Each button weighs right about 6.8 grams (one a little more, one a little less).


----------



## AUH-R (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice clumpy powder and great end result!


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice button you have there. Good job.

Jack


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jul 11, 2013)

two pieces of art! :mrgreen:


----------



## RoboSteveo (Jul 11, 2013)

Beautiful powder & buttons. Great Job!


----------



## MEANIE (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice "boulders" lol my first was .08 gram "boulder" 
great job.
just one question though are ready to make more??

Todd aka MEANIE


----------



## MGH (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and...


MEANIE said:


> just one question though are ready to make more??


Yes, of course I'm ready for more...


----------

